# Scottish ROC Post T-Bar Key



## Danny7293 (Apr 21, 2012)

I joined the forum ages ago, but havent posted as most of the places I've visited have been well covered in the past on this forum and others... so appologies for being a bit of a stranger and newcomer to the forum and already asking questions about something that seems to be a closely gaurded secret (which is understandable)

Recently I've decided to start visiting ROC posts as I've done everything else in the local area that isn't one... I thought the best place to start was to make a T-Bar key, however I do need a little bit of help as I'm not too sure how the actual mechanism works and I've heard its not as simple as sticking the key in and turning it. I'd be very grateful if someone was able to give me a few pointers, and let me know if they key (posted below) I've made is correct and up to the job.







Thanks in advance

Danny


----------



## RichardB (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you make it to the drawing? I've a feeling the pins might be too long but I could be wrong. If you go to the Gauldry post http://g.co/maps/utzws the hatch is off, but I think you should be able to test your key on it anyway.


----------



## Danny7293 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got given some rough dimensions a while back from someone that happened to be visiting an ROC Post at the same time as me. I made my key based on them, however the metal I used for the main piece was smaller in diameter than the dimension I was given so I had to make the pins a little longer to compensate. Do you think that would effect it greatly? I'll try to get out to the Gauldry post tomorrow and give what I've made so far a test and try to work out how the mechanism works.

Thanks

Danny


----------



## RichardB (Apr 21, 2012)

I have to confess I've never used a key, but I have a recollection of the pins being slightly too long on the drawing that was doing the rounds. Take wellies if you're planning to go into the Gauldry post, it's a bit damp.


----------



## Danny7293 (Apr 22, 2012)

Managed to get to Gauldry ROC Post today, the hatch was bust open like you said and the mechanism was still intact so I managed to figure out how it worked and test the key I made (which worked perfectly) Heres a photo of the inside of the post now... pretty trashed to say the least. 






Thanks for your help

Danny


----------



## RichardB (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad you found it useful.


----------

